# Lip Laceration Repair



## Suriya Narayanan (Nov 7, 2014)

I would like to get clarification on the below scenario with proper documentation. 
Scenario is 
"Skin surface was anesthetized with LET with good results. Mucosal surface was anesthetized with buffered lidocaine with epinephrine. Wounds were cleansed thoroughly with saline and irrigated through. Wounds were closed with 6-0 Vicryl on the skin surface and 6-0 Vicryl on the mucosal surface ."

I would say this is simple laceration repair since there is no repair on any deeper structures . Only Mucous (Internal) and Skin layer was closed  . 

I need your suggestion on this scenario with proper documentation . 

Can any one help me ??


----------



## Raghupathy.Dharmaraj (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, you are correct. This is a simple laceration repair. No repair is done in deeper structure and only one material is used.

Thanks,
Raghupathy Dharmaraj,CPC,CPC-H,CEDC


----------



## sswisher (Nov 16, 2014)

This sounds like a through-through lac.  If so, then it is full-thickness and would fall in the 40650-40654 range.  https://www.supercoder.com/my-ask-a...ough-laceration-repair-lip-mucosal-vermillion


----------

